

Bing keeps rising, now 11.5% - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/bing_keeps_rising_now_115.html

======
mbreese
This could easily have said "Bing stealing market share from Yahoo!" Or,
"Bing: still hovering around 10%". Or, "Google: How the $#&@ are they still
growing?"

Specific numbers like this are always suspect. All you can really tell from
this are trends... and the combined Bing/Yahoo juggernaut is still losing
combined share to Google, ever so slightly.

~~~
aneesh
Yes, Google is still growing (slowly). But Bing has gained _more_ points of
market share than Google in the past six months. Not just grown faster, but
actually added more users than Google has added.

------
freetard
Looking at this graph, it looks like Google is still rising too while yahoo is
not. So Bing is taking market mostly from yahoo.

------
andrewljohnson
I think these numbers are always suspect, and they never match what I see
across any of my blogs and websites. The vast majority of search traffic to my
websites is from Google to this day.

Here's the numbers for one of them in the last month:

* google (organic) 5,552 73.52%

* yahoo (organic) 872 11.55%

* (direct) ((none)) 618 8.09%

* bing (organic) 200 2.65%

~~~
Uchikoma
I also see different numbers, GA says for my blog: google 97.56% bing 1.52%
yahoo 0.50%

~~~
whatusername
G: 1122 Y: 21 Bing: 1

On what is a non tech site (although the audience probably skews somewhat in
that direction). But as has been mentioned, one site is not the whole
internet.

------
aresant
Bets are that the real story is Yahoo's demise, and the Goog benefited more
than Bing. . .

------
brianlash
On this topic does anyone have experience with Bing (or Microsoft in general)
as a PPC platform?

------
37prime
Most of queries come from Facebook.

